
Planetary Resources wants you to be an asteroid mining intern - jfdimark
http://venturebeat.com/2012/10/01/plantetary-resources-asteroid-mining-internships/
======
confluence
Before everyone gets all hyped up, a little bit of history on space startups.

Iridium Communications ($6 billion satellite communications start-up that went
bankrupt in the 90s) feels a lot like what planetary resources may become
(pie-in-the-sky thinking, dodgy business model, poor foreseeable uptake for
the next few decades):

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iridium_Communications>

[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/down-to-earth-
rea...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/down-to-earth-reasons-for-
iridium-failure-1113638.html)

[http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1...](http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1898610_1898625_1898640,00.html)

<http://fail92fail.wordpress.com/2008/10/01/story-of-iridium/>

<http://www.wired.com/techbiz/media/news/2000/03/35043>

Start-ups like these give me a Jurassic Park awe inspiring feeling (which I
love) but I must say I'm doubtful because the Mars forcing function (i.e.
colonists on Mars) does not exist and it's just cheaper to mine less rich ore
down on Earth than to go into space.

The more things change, the more they stay the same.

------
pnachbaur
I want to be an intern! Sadly, I'm no longer a student.

~~~
ajasmin
Too bad the description specify "current academic enrollment" as a
requirement. If you're qualified. I suppose you could always try to apply for
a job...

~~~
freehunter
I'm sure there's a local community college that offers an associate's degree
in something you don't have a degree in yet. Cheap tuition, night or online
classes, and everyone can be a student.

